# Recommendations: Cadence sensor for Bianchi Infinito?



## plums_sf (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All

Any recommendations for a cadence sensor that will fit the Infinito's chainstay?

Cheers
John


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I use the Sigma 1909. The sensor does not fit _well_ on the chainstay, but it stays put.


----------



## plums_sf (Mar 16, 2011)

kbwh said:


> I use the Sigma 1909. The sensor does not fit _well_ on the chainstay, but it stays put.


Thanks. 

Guess I'll have to try a few out to see what fits best. 

Anyone have any experience with the cateye strada double wireless...on the Infinito?

Cheers
John


----------



## quasi888 (Oct 3, 2009)

I put a few rubber strips I had lying around on the outward-facing side of the chainstay to give the sensor (mine is a Garmin) more of a "platform" to sit on and to give the zip ties more surface area to wrap around. While not the most elegant solution, it works well.


----------



## LosGatosRider (Feb 1, 2011)

I also use the Garmin sensor on my Infinito. My LBS came up with a rubber mounting pad that has more of a bend (almost like the shape of a small piece of angle iron, but obviously flexible) that wraps more around the top of the chainstay, relative to the standard pad. Not sure if this is something you can get from Garmin or he just had it. Anyway, it works. Sensor mounting is snug.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I have the Cateye Strada double wireless on my Infinito. It moves around every once in a while and I have to play with it a little to move it back into place. I don't think too many sensors stay in place with the way the chainstay is designed.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

garmin fits ok


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2012)

LosGatosRider said:


> I also use the Garmin sensor on my Infinito. My LBS came up with a rubber mounting pad that has more of a bend (almost like the shape of a small piece of angle iron, but obviously flexible) that wraps more around the top of the chainstay, relative to the standard pad. Not sure if this is something you can get from Garmin or he just had it. Anyway, it works. Sensor mounting is snug.


I wonder if you have had any issues with it seeing the cadence on the arm? For some reason mine will not see the arm as it is too far away. Did you do anything special for this piece?


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

On the mtb I had this problem. I ve placed a small piece of solid plastic between the crank arm and the magnet. Then I just secured it there with the help of tape the electricians use (dont know the name. sorry) Of course this solution is ok for a ful of scratches mtb alloy arm and it doesnt bother me aesthitically. FOr a road bike its a problem.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAwo/r_qjYa9DslM/s800/IMG_20120428_085425.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAwQ/9Eh57PzgaMM/s800/IMG_20120428_085445.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAwI/XkConirZs7g/s800/IMG_20120428_085358.jpg



(i have to wash that bike!)


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm using a Cateye Strada double wireless on my Infinito and so far not a problem. I did mount the sensor on the chain-stay in an almost level position w/ the speed sensor arm in the up position. I placed a small piece of hard rubber shim between the crank magnet so I could keep the chain-stay sensor in a level/upright position.

If you want photos just let me know.

Be well...be kind, Bianchi-001



plums_sf said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Guess I'll have to try a few out to see what fits best.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

I use the Bontrager ANT+ Interchange Cadence (only) sensor. I hang it down from the chain stay, instead of having it sit on top of the chain stay.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

An expensive but highly effective cadence sensor is a crank based power meter. My Quarks knock the tar out of the unreliable Polar I used to own.


----------

